# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  جميع دروس الشيخ سعود الشريم ومنظوماته وقصائده " هنا "

## حفيدة محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لانبي بعده وبعد:
فهذه دروس الشيخ سعود الشريم في المسجد الحرام ..ومنظوماته ..
جمعتها لكثرة طلبها في أغلب المنتديات، وكنت قد وضعتها في أحد المنتديات لكنها متفرقة ، وهنا أجمعها في مكان واحد:
شرح كتاب كشف الشبهات للشيخ سعود الشريم
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&series_id=525
شرح قصيدة حائية ابن أبي داود.. للشيخ سعود الشريم
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2928
شرح الشيخ سعود الشريم لمنظومته إسراج الخيول في نظم القواعد الأربع والثلاثة الأصول..
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2919
شرح الشيخ سعود الشريم لمنظومته النظم الحبير في علوم القرآن وأصول التفسير
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2924
متن النَّظمُ الْحَبيرُ في عُلُومِ القُرآنِ وأُصولِ التَّفسيرِ ..للشيخ الدكتور/ سعود الشريم..
http://www.tafsir.net/books/open.php?cat=90&book=962
* حمل كتاب الشامل في فقه الخطيب والخطبة.. للشيخ سعود بن إبراهيم الشريم
تجده على هذا الرابط من مكتبة صيد الفوائد
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=1869
* نظم الصبابة في مدح المدينة طابة للشيخ سعود الشريم :ملف مرفق .. مع ملاحظة أن النظم غير مكتمل ..
* قصيدة الشريم عن قيادة المرأة للسيارة:ملف مرفق..
* قصائد الشيخ سعود الشريم في الرثاء:رثاء الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن باز ، رثاء الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، رثاء الشيخ عمر السبيل - رحمهم الله تعالى -:
ملف مرفق
من شعر الشيخ سعود في والدته:ملف مرفق

----------


## الحمادي

وفقك الله وأثابك خيراً، ونفع بالشيخ سعود
يبدو أنك لم ترفقي الملف

----------


## حفيدة محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعتذر بشأن رفع الملفات .. وهاهي الآن مرفقة هنا ..
فلعل المشرف - وفقه الله- أن يضيف هذي المرفقات إلى الموضوع الأساسي..
.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك
قصائد جميلة، وهي بحاجة إلى مزيد من الضبط 
من أين أخذتيها؟

----------


## حفيدة محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وفيك بارك وجزاك الجنة ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين..

هناك كتيبات صغيرة للمنظومات للشيخ نشرتها دار الوطن : وهي إسراج الخيول في نظم القواعد الأربع والثلاثة الأصول ، وأيضا  النظم الحبير في علوم القرآن وأصول التفسير وأخيرا نظم الصبابة في مدح المدينة طابة .. في كتيبات مستقلة .. ثم جُمعت هذه المنظومات الثلاث في كتاب واحد.. وقد شرح الشيخ نظم الصبابة في كتاب وسمه بـ " وبل السحابة سرح نظم الصبابة.."

أما الضبط للنظم -نظم الصبابة- : فلزيادة الضبط يرجع للنظم نفسه للتأكد وما أبرئ نفسي؛ وأعترف بالقصور الشديد لاسيما أن هناك أبيات رائعة لم تُكتب هنا في هذا النظم وإنما المكتوب هنا نصف النظم.. وفق الله الجميع.

وبالنسبة للرثاء فقد نشرت في الصحف وفي أشرطة الكاسيت .. وقد جمعتها من بعض المنتديات ووضعتها هنا بعد تعديلها..

أما قصيدته حول قيادة المرأة للسيارة.. فموجودة في شريط كاسيت محاضرة له بعنوان  " أنصفوا المرأة " .. وبالمناسبة فقد كتب الشيخ هذه القصيدة بعد خطاب ولي العهد - آنذاك- الأمير عبدالله عن قيادة المرأة للسيارة .. ..
وهذه المحاضرة موجودة على الشبكة في موقع تسجيلات الشبكة الإسلامية (وضعت الرابط لكن لم يشتغل وأنتم -وفقكم الله- أدرى بمشاكل الروابط والمرفقات)..
وأخيرا قصيدته في والدته - حفظها الله- فأخذتها من لقاء مع الشيخ في منتديات شقراء..

وأعتذر عن عدم الضبط فهذا جهد المقل .. والله يعفو ويمحو الزلل.. ولعلي أضبطها فيما بعد إن تيسَّر ذلك.

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه تقاه ورضاه..

----------


## خالد فهد

شكرا لكم

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك .
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يبارك في الشيخ الشريم وينفع بعلمه ، وأن يوفقه لما يحب ويرضى ، وأن يحفظ والدته ويمتعها بالصحة والعافية .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

دخلت لصفحة الدروس فوجدت :
لا يمكن العثور على الصفحة الرجاء التأكد من العنوان!

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك .
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يبارك في الشيخ الشريم وينفع بعلمه

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> دخلت لصفحة الدروس فوجدت :
> لا يمكن العثور على الصفحة الرجاء التأكد من العنوان!


...........................

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله خيرا، على جهودك في جمع شعر الشيخ سعود الشريم حفظه الله.
ولكني قد طالعت شعره، فلم أجد فيه تلك الشاعرية والطبعية، وأحسن ما يمكن أن يقال عنه أنه شعر الفقهاء أو العلماء. على أنني لا أريد أن أظلم هؤلاء بالتعميم؛ فمنهم من له شعر جيد، أو لا بأس به.
لا يلزم أن يكون العالم أو المحدث أو الفقيه شاعرا، بل نشهد في تاريخنا كثيرا من الأمثلة والشواهد على أن كثيرا من العلماء والفقهاء حاولوا قرض الشعر فكانوا باهتين فيه.
شيخنا الإمام الشريم حفظه الله، خطيب ولا شك، وداعية جليل، ولكنه ليس شاعرا بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى. وأرجو من الإخوة ألا يعتبروا رأيي هذا تنقصا من قدر الشيخ، فالشيخ على رأسي وعيني. ولكن هذا رأيي الصريح ذكرته من غير مواربة أو مجاملة.
أما منظوماته ـ وبخاصة "إسراج الخيول"ـ فلم تك بمنأى عن الأغلاط اللغوية والعروضية، بل حتى العلمية. ولدي شواهد وأمثلة كثيرة على ذلك لمن يريد المزيد.

----------


## حفيدة محمد

حياكم الله جميعا .. وعلمنا واياكم ما ينفعنا ونفعنا بما علمنا ..

الأخ إمام الأندلس سامحونا على التأخير .. ما انتبهت إلا اليوم .. ربما بسبب طول العهد تغيرت الروابط..

وهذا تجديد للروابط ..

سلسلة شرح كتاب كشف الشبهات
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&series_id=525

شرح قصيدة حائية ابن أبي داود
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2928

سلسلة إسراج الخيول في نظم القواعد الأربع والثلاثة الأصول
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2919

سلسلة النظم الحبير في علوم القرآن وأصول التفسير
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=2924

متن النَّظمُ الْحَبيرُ في عُلُومِ القُرآنِ وأُصولِ التَّفسيرِ ..للشيخ الدكتور/ سعود الشريم..
http://www.tafsir.net/books/open.php?cat=90&book=962
*  كتاب الشامل في فقه الخطيب والخطبة.. للشيخ سعود بن إبراهيم الشريم
تجده على هذا الرابط من مكتبة صيد الفوائد
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=1869

----------


## حفيدة محمد

حياكم الله أخونا الحامدي ، كل كتاب له قادح ومادح

وكل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع

نرجو منك التواصل مع الشيخ وإيضاح ما وجدت على الكتاب فالمؤمن مرآة أخيه ..

----------


## الجعفري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الجـــود

السلام عليكم ..
ممكن لو سمحتوا قصيدة الشيخ الشريم بوالدته كامله ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## حفيدة محمد

رسالة الدكتوراة للشيخ pdf  ( كتاب )  اضغط على اسم الكتاب لتحميله مباشرة : المسالك في المناسك/ للإمام أبي منصور الكرماني الحنفي
مناقشة الشيخ ... روابط صوتية 
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-1567.mp3
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-2953.mp3
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-3526.mp3
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-4855.mp3
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-5422.mp3
http://blip.tv/file/get/MAM-6303.mp3
رابط للموضوع كاملاً .. هنا : مناقشة رسالة الدكتوراة المقدمة من الشيخ سعود الشريم بجامعة أم القرى 
نسأل الله الإخلاص في القول والعمل ...

----------


## حفيدة البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرا
لاشك أن هناك فرق بين النظم العلمي والشعر الفني كما لايخفى

----------


## خَــــالِد

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبعلمك ....

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> حياكم الله أخونا الحامدي ، كل كتاب له قادح ومادح
> 
> وكل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ولولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع
> 
> نرجو منك التواصل مع الشيخ وإيضاح ما وجدت على الكتاب فالمؤمن مرآة أخيه ..


سلمتُه مذكرة ضمنتها ملحوظات لغوية وعروضية وعلمية على منظومته منذ سنوات.
ولكن خرجتْ طبعة أخرى للمنظومة بعد ذلك - حسب ظني - لم أجد فيها تعديلا أو تصحيحا ذا بال؛ ولعل ذلك يعود إلى كثرة مشاغل الشيخ حفظه الله، أو أنه لا يتولى طباعة منظومته والإشراف عليها بنفسه.

----------

